# New parkside scrollsaw



## Bandit252 (15 Apr 2020)

Hi there quite a while ago I purchased a scroll saw “with cash” at our local Lidl and to be honest most of my tools are
Now parkside as I’ve never had a problem till now. The on/off switch won’t stay on I contacted Lidl and they were willing to refund replace etc etc but I’ve gone and lost the receipt. Clever hey !! So obviously taking it back getting refund no longer applies I took a closer look at switch to discover a solder weld that hadn’t taken and that’s what’s stopping it staying on. I can’t solder for love nor money but does anyone know where or how I could get a replacement on/off switch for a parkside scrollsaw pds 120 A1 any helpful advice appreciated. Apart from DONT lose reciept or buy with card. Thanks. PAUL


----------



## lurker (15 Apr 2020)

Parkside is Lidl’s brand so where else could you have bought it. So maybe they will take it back.
Assume that it is less than three years old 
You could try super glue on the joint, not sure if it would work .


----------



## TFrench (15 Apr 2020)

Can you stick a picture up? I assume its just a standard NVR switch.


----------



## AES (15 Apr 2020)

On Lidl/Parkside stuff bought here (Switzerland) there's always a name, address, & tel number + website of a company to go to for support (NOTE: here anyway, it's NOT always the same place/company, so make sure you check the right Instructions booklet if you've got more than one Parkside tool).

If you find that, contact whoever it is and see if you can buy a new switch. You'll still (probably) have to solder the new connections, but while you're waiting for a reply/new switch, have a look on Youtube for soldering tutorials. If you can't do it, soldering seems impossibly hard, but once you've got the basics and have practised a bit, it becomes (almost) "as easy as pie" - just like lots of other hand skills!

Otherwise, though difficult in present conditions, look for friend, family, etc who has interest in, for example ham radio, hifi, etc. A lot of those people are soldering all the time and would have no problem soldering up a new switch for you.

And finally, if you can't get a new "proper" switch for that saw, it should be easy to get a "standard" replacement, on line, from firms like Radio Spares, etc. All you need are the approx. physical dimensions of the switch (so that it will fit) plus, most important, the Voltage and rating (Amps) needed. Those 2 figures will be on the data plate on the machine (usually on or near the motor). At a guess the numbers will be something like 220 Volts, 5 Amps, but check your actual machine please.

HTH


----------



## bourbon (15 Apr 2020)

If you were near me I would put a bit of solder on that for you. But it's not classed as an essential journey


----------



## donwatson (16 Apr 2020)

I have used my Lidl scroll saw for a couple of years now and I suspect it is a standard NVR switch. The only problem being a replacement will need soldering as well. Could you fit spade terminals ??

take care
Don W


----------



## AES (16 Apr 2020)

I was thinking about spades too donwatson, and I guess I should have mentioned them before. But I guessed that if the OP doesn't know how to solder then he's unlikely to have the spades and necessary crimp tool (or, come to think of it, a soldering iron either)!!


----------



## marcros (16 Apr 2020)

the current restrictions are an issue at present, but there must be a multitude of businesses around able to solder. auto electricians, washing machine repair shops, garages, any form of electronics business, etc. you have nothing to lose if you have a go, assuming that you have the necessary solder, flux and soldering iron. if not, it probably isn't worth the £15 to get it.

now, I have not used it, but is https://www.amazon.co.uk/Conductive-Wir ... B00SRIITQ4 any use? mixed reviews, but half of them probably relate to delivery issues, somebody will have wanted to use it to repair a power pylon and found it unsuitable, and somebody else probably gave it a good review because they liked the colour.


----------



## AES (16 Apr 2020)

Interesting marcros. I've never come across that product before.

As a BTW, I DID like your comments about the Amazon reviews =D>

Edit for a P.S. Thinking about lurker's comment above, it may well be worth the OP's while to try and take the scroll saw back to Lidl, even though he's lost the receipt. I know that they'll probably say "No receipt, No refund", but as lurker says, if that saw is clearly branded Parkside then the only place it could have come from is Lidl. So although they'll probably say "No receipt means you could have pinched it", the reality is that - of course - even a small scroll saw is not something you can easily hide down the back of your trousers or somewhere! They MAY be open to some sort of VERY POLITE argument, and if the OP can't solder, etc, etc, then maybe worth a try. In the end they can only say NO.

FWIW


----------



## whatknot (16 Apr 2020)

Does your Parkside saw have a foot pedal?

If it does they have only supplied that for less than a year which might lend weight to a request 

They may still say receipt is required but it might be worth asking 

A bit late now I know but when I buy substantial items especially where there is a warranty, I take a photo and save that is a folder under purchases, it saves a lot of hunting around for a paper receipt (hindsight is wonderful I know)


----------



## AES (16 Apr 2020)

+1 for that last bit whatknot - I bung such stuff in old A4 plastic sandwich bags (cleaned out empty ones!) and keep all in a drawer in the workshop. Worthwhile taking a pic of the receipt too, because here anyway, the ALDI, LIDL, etc receipts seem to be printed on some sort of coated paper (like old-fashioned faxes, remember them?) so they "wear out" and automatically become unreadable well within the 3 year guarantee period - OK, like the man said "hindsight" and all that, but a tip for next time maybe?


----------



## whatknot (16 Apr 2020)

Its probably thermal paper, heat it up and it goes black but the letters/numbers can become readable

But a photo is way better and easier to find ;-)


----------



## Shaggy (16 Apr 2020)

I staple my receipts in the back page of the manual and keep them in a folder in the workshop/shed  .


----------



## MJP (16 Apr 2020)

Re an earlier comment:
Lidl isn't the only place that one can buy new Parkside gear - I bought a brand new in sealed box, Parkside impact driver with batteries & charger off a dealer on ebay a couple of weeks ago.
And he had a few of them for sale.
Martin.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (16 Apr 2020)

Shaggy":3hhwipd8 said:


> I staple my receipts in the back page of the manual and keep them in a folder in the workshop/shed  .



Manual? What's that? 

Oh, you mean the little booklet with the nice exploded diagram and lots of text in Albanian (or Shqip, if you want to be precise).


----------



## AES (16 Apr 2020)

@MJP: Oh, didn't know you can buy Parkside branded goods elsewhere, I thought the brand was exclusive to Lidl. Good to know (maybe).

@"T n". Well it's called a "Manual" (amongst other things/same/similar name in different languages) 'cos that's what it says on the cover!

And I don't know about buying Lidl in Greece, but here, the "manual" comes in English, German, French, Italian, Spanish, AND Greek (plus a number of other European languages), so apart from the fact that the Manual is somewhat basic and always seems to cover a lot of simply generic safety info (I'm talking electric tools here) which is obviously just legal/backside protecting, there IS at least some useful info in all those I've seen.

Have you read one? (BTW, even for a relatively simple tool, I am NOT of the persuasion that "real men don't RTFM".)


----------



## Trainee neophyte (17 Apr 2020)

AES":s0v2w6ay said:


> .
> 
> Have you read one? (BTW, even for a relatively simple tool, I am NOT of the persuasion that "real men don't RTFM".)



I surprised myself by reading my bandsaw manual cover to cover before I took anything out of the box. A Lidl multisaw manual was referred to recently, because I needed to know which of the various, easily broken blades were supposed to cut copper pipe, but in the normal course of events, no. You read the manual if you can't work it out. I imagine your system is much more effective than mine, but less fun.


----------



## Shaggy (17 Apr 2020)

Trainee neophyte":j2qzeaot said:


> Shaggy":j2qzeaot said:
> 
> 
> > I staple my receipts in the back page of the manual and keep them in a folder in the workshop/shed  .
> ...



Yeah that’s the one, two pages of English text followed by twenty pages of other languages :lol:.


----------

